# Chappie dog food.



## Tracy3103

Hi all haven't been on for a while as my 16month Labrador has been fine un till last week we had another upset tummy. So of to vets to be checked out Ollie was give an antibotic and some tinned Hills ID wet food to mix in with his kibble. Which I must say he was back to normal within the 3 days. Went back to his wainrights kibble and he turned his nose up at it. After speaking to our vet about this she has advised me to just give him the kibble mixed with Chappie wet food as it is good for dogs that get upset tummys a lot. I was just wondering if anyone else has given there dogs chappie. As wasn't to sure about this food. Thanks Tracy.


----------



## rona

A lot of threads on here about the virtues of Chappie tinned original food 

Our Chessie is fed almost entirely on Chappie :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Chappie has proven a great success for sensitive tums for years!!!

I'd be inclined to drop the kibble altogether because it's much harder to digest than wet food, especially for an upset tum.

Chappie worked well for mine but unfortunately it's got lots of cereal in it and that made her itch. I found Wainwrights trays were better quality food and worked equally as well without the itch.

That said, some dogs can only manage chappie. It succeeds where even vets prescription diets fail.

Hope yours is soon back to rights


----------



## Horse and Hound

I ALWAYS have an emergency 6 pack of Chappie in the cupboard, just incase one of mine has a dicky tummy. 

A day or two on that, and its cleared up and I can re-introduce their food again. 

My 2 turn their noses up at Wainwrights kibble but have you tried their wet food trays? They are really good.

I'd also recommend Skinners Museli mix for fuss pots. It works with my Roo, and he as a ruddy swine trying to get him to eat.


----------



## dexter

always got a tin of chappie in the cupboard too


----------



## Nonnie

Chappie gives mine colitis - i think it must be the high cereal content.

On the whole its a very poor quality food, but for many, itcan be a life saver.

I wouldnt want to feed it long term unless it were a last resort, and would rule out all quality wet food first.


----------



## newfiesmum

Tracy3103 said:


> Hi all haven't been on for a while as my 16month Labrador has been fine un till last week we had another upset tummy. So of to vets to be checked out Ollie was give an antibotic and some tinned Hills ID wet food to mix in with his kibble. Which I must say he was back to normal within the 3 days. Went back to his wainrights kibble and he turned his nose up at it. After speaking to our vet about this she has advised me to just give him the kibble mixed with Chappie wet food as it is good for dogs that get upset tummys a lot. I was just wondering if anyone else has given there dogs chappie. As wasn't to sure about this food. Thanks Tracy.


Chappie was the only thing that sorted my dogs' tummies, but it must be the original. They still have it as a stop gap if I run out of their kibble.


----------



## sunshine80

Sonny had terrible digestive problems when he was younger and Chappie was a real saviour for me. Sonny was fed on Chappie for a while and I slowly introduced Fish 4 Dogs dry food (he gets fed them at seperate times not together) and it worked great. Unfortunately after a while he got really itchy and was having problems with his skin so he now gets Wainwright trays which have actually been better than Chappie for him.


----------



## Dogsbody53

If you type Chappie for Colitis into a search engine you will a lot of information & opinions.

My personal experience is that my dog has had Colitis for 5 months & it was controlled by Salsazopyrin, I didnt want to keep her on this because of the risk of dry eye, she had been fed Royal Canin Sensitive for 2 months but every time I stopped the medication the Colitis re occurred , so the food obviously wasnt helping.

She has been on Chappie now for 2 weeks, I also give her a bit of Slippery Elm every meal, ( you might like to try this)I have no idea if she will be ok but can say that the Chappie certainly hasnt done any harm, as she has not had the salsazopyrin for over a week.

I hope you find an answer as it has been a total nightmare for us.


----------



## Tracy3103

Thanks to everyone who gave advice. It's really hard changing foods. But have Ollie on his wainrights kibble biscuits with half tin of chappie wet and I must say he loves it back to his normal happy self spinning around for his dinner. I don't suppose anyone knows if I can just keep him on this all the time now or is the chappie just used for a couple of weeks. Thanks all.


----------



## newfiesmum

Tracy3103 said:


> Thanks to everyone who gave advice. It's really hard changing foods. But have Ollie on his wainrights kibble biscuits with half tin of chappie wet and I must say he loves it back to his normal happy self spinning around for his dinner. I don't suppose anyone knows if I can just keep him on this all the time now or is the chappie just used for a couple of weeks. Thanks all.


You can keep him on it; it is a recognised dog food, after all. You may find the novelty will wear off after a couple of weeks though. Once over their tummy upsets my dogs used to have it mixed in with their dried, but then mine are simply too big to feed on tinned food alone.


----------



## rona

mikeblizered said:


> Hi, it's good that you consulted vet in time for the situation of your dog.
> I think Chappie dog food is probably the best possible answer for upset tummy.
> Apart from it milk and milk products could be other good options.


What makes you think milk is a good alternative? 

Most will develop diarrhoea if given too much, as they are unable to digest lactose.


----------



## Malmum

Little T-Bo had pancreatitis recently and he's still on Chappie. It's a good old fashioned food and great for sensitive tums. I think with a good quality dry it would be fine to feed regularly. T-Bo usually eats raw but he's doing so well on Chappie at the mo that he still on it three weeks in. 

Not milk, it will likely give the dog diarrhoea - goats milk is fine though if you want to give it as a treat.


----------



## Tracy3103

That's great everyone. It looks like finally have found a food that Ollie likes and also agrees with his tummy. Fingers crossed. Cheers again. Tracy.


----------



## newfiesmum

Tracy3103 said:


> That's great everyone. It looks like finally have found a food that Ollie likes and also agrees with his tummy. Fingers crossed. Cheers again. Tracy.


I hope it works out. My retriever, Sammy, had a delicate digestive system and when he got older, from about 12, Chappie was the only thing he could tolerate and he was on it till he died at aged 14. The vet recommended it.

I think the problem is that there is so much talk about anything you buy in a supermarket not being any good, that you tend not to think of something as old and established as this. Just make sure you always get the original and never the dried because that is not the same thing at all.


----------



## rona

newfiesmum said:


> Just make sure you always get the original and never the dried because that is not the same thing at all.


I've always said this, but we have tried the dried on Muddy as treats and it seems to actually firm him up even more.
Wouldn't feed it as his main diet though


----------



## Tracy3103

I have just mentioned to the hubby about keeping Ollie on this food now and he has just made a good point which is very rare haha that our last Labrador cindy who died 7 years ago eat chappie original all the time until the age of 10. And we didn't have any problems with her stomach at all. So looking back looks like chappie worked then. I just think now there is so much food products on the market we always think the higher price is going to much better for our pets as we all want the best for them. Really they are furry little babies as I call Ollie now since the kids are growing up.


----------



## rona

Tracy3103 said:


> I have just mentioned to the hubby about keeping Ollie on this food now and he has just made a good point which is very rare haha that our last Labrador cindy who died 7 years ago eat chappie original all the time until the age of 10. And we didn't have any problems with her stomach at all. So looking back looks like chappie worked then. I just think now there is so much food products on the market we always think the higher price is going to much better for our pets as we all want the best for them. Really they are furry little babies as I call Ollie now since the kids are growing up.


There are a lot of food snobs, but the best food is the food that keeps your dog healthy.
We very nearly lost Muddy due to his problems, if we had gone for the most expensive food we probably would have.
It's only cos I'm an oldie and knew of the virtues of Chappie that after giving him 2 weeks to start recovery or we would PTS that he was saved by this, in our case, wonderful food 

Never be ashamed of feeding your dog the best for it


----------



## mollymo

Our Girls had tinned chicken and rice chappie last night and today with their kibble as one of the girlies had a funny tum yesterday and chappie can be relyed on to sort it out quickly in our house

Always have half a dozen lge tins in the cupboard for emergencies.


----------



## eddiethedog

From having been a complete food snob I am a convert. 
Eddie (my pseudonym) had severe Pancreatitis and the only long term solution is low fat, low protein. So no treats, even no chicken (gulp!) and no more normal food. Options severely limited to either the special Royal Canin solution (very expensive) or good old Chappie (as recommended by my vet).
What can I say? It works, he likes it, it has a high water content (great as he is currently caged and doesn't want water), and is exactly right for him.
Downsides - well he does do humungous Poos (!) as a result and I have yet to work out how to get the slime/tartar off his teeth. I suspect that the solution might be a mix of biscuits into the diet as well. Any helpful hints will be gratefully received.


----------



## SusieRainbow

As this thread is over a year old you might be better to open a new one. 
But I agree some kibble would probably help, some healthy chews, and I use Plaque-Off on my older dog.


----------



## rona

eddiethedog said:


> From having been a complete food snob I am a convert.
> Eddie (my pseudonym) had severe Pancreatitis and the only long term solution is low fat, low protein. So no treats, even no chicken (gulp!) and no more normal food. Options severely limited to either the special Royal Canin solution (very expensive) or good old Chappie (as recommended by my vet).
> What can I say? It works, he likes it, it has a high water content (great as he is currently caged and doesn't want water), and is exactly right for him.
> Downsides - well he does do humungous Poos (!) as a result and I have yet to work out how to get the slime/tartar off his teeth. I suspect that the solution might be a mix of biscuits into the diet as well. Any helpful hints will be gratefully received.


Not sure if a dog with Pancreatitis could have a raw carrot?

That certainly should clean the teeth after his meals. Even better if frozen


----------



## Guest

Would like to add that dogs are intolorant to cows milk post weaning if anything its more likely to upset a dogs tum especially one with a sensitive one.

However Goats milk does have its benefits and can aid digestion but it should only be given as a rare treat.

http://en.ich-will-futter.de/marengo-259.html#ancor1


----------



## Renata

Vitalin Original dry dog food is low in protein and low in fat. And it is not expensive!! You may try to mix it with his wet Chappie.

Crude Protein 18%, Crude Oils & Fats 3.2%, Crude Ash 6.8%, Crude Fibres 2.8%, Moisture 12%, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12 mg/kg. Vitamin A - 8,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 - 1,000 iu/kg, Vitamin E - 50 iu/kg.

Healthy, Natural & Wholesome | Original on Vitalin Pet Food


----------



## Cheryl Treharne

Hi does any one feed wet and dry chappie x


----------



## ForestWomble

Cheryl Treharne said:


> Hi does any one feed wet and dry chappie x


I feed dry chappie.


----------



## Cheryl Treharne

Animallover26 said:


> I feed dry chappie.


Hi great thanks my dog just gone on wet with a bit of dry she seems good on it i am glad I found something she likes x


----------

